# Patent: More Stacked Sensor Development from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2018)

```
<p>Canon continues to put R&D into stacked sensors. This latest patent for the technology is quite detailed in its delivery.</p>
<p><strong>According to <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-stacked-sensor-patent">Canon News</a>:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>This patent application is for suppressing the dark current and/or leakage current by using diffusion preventing films surrounding the bonding areas.</p>
<p>This is a very highly detailed patent application, going into a significant amount of diagrams and specifics.  It stands to reason that Canon is heavily investing it’s time in and energy into stacked sensors, and these patents seem to indicate just that.</p></blockquote>
<p>We’re all hoping for some sensor breakthroughs from Canon for the next generation of DSLRs and mirrorless cameras.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jun 15, 2018)

the time they finished with developing their stacked cmos sensor, sony and nikon already developed their 3rd generation cmos with 17 stop DR


----------



## RGF (Jun 15, 2018)

Seems like Canon has been working on a stacked sensor for 10 year or more (at least it seems that way)

Wonder if they will ever bring something to the market?


----------

